# New shoes for Toro Power Max 1128 OXE from Snowblowerskids.com



## ZippoMan (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everyone!

This is Hanky's Toro! I am the photographer in charge of posting.

We got the skids in today and installed them with very little effort. We used some washers to space the shoes away from the sides because of the lip on the front edge. This blower has the spring loaded scraper blade!!

Here are some pics for you to enjoy! We hope! 

These are the same as 1028 skids if you are curious.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

After a quick little test they seem to work well.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice set up gents.


----------



## ZippoMan (Nov 27, 2014)

Not sure if I like the spring loaded scraper blade. Seems too funky and will be a pain in the butt to replace if needed.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

ZippoMan said:


> Not sure if I like the spring loaded scraper blade. Seems too funky and will be a pain in the butt to replace if needed.


 those skids look good!

I'm not sure about machines made in this millennium but changing one in my '89 is a snap by unbolting the side plates...good time to service those bushings & any rust spots as well


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

They look nice


----------

